# altering male sheep



## dbunni (Jan 7, 2011)

Okay ... 

last night we had the vet out to do work on a weather goat who has decided to stone.  I'm not looking forward to what is gonna happen today.  Being a vet tech, my instincts are not saying good things (with what the night offered after the vet left).  With that in mind.  Do you have the same problem with sheep when they are altered?  Increased risk of stones?  If you do, can you safely run a pack of unaltered males?  I'm looking for wool animals, not really interested in breeding.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 7, 2011)

Nope, it's not an issue with wethered sheep.    Hope goatie is ok.


----------



## dbunni (Jan 7, 2011)

Vet on the way when he gets a chance ... he's blocked again.  Bug**  It's my daughters fair goat ... harness/pack ... he was doing so well with the training.  Has the awsome "who cares" attitude.  Not affraid of any of the objects.  She's devistated.  It's her last year.  Mr. Trapper John and I spent a lot of time by the burner keeping warm last night.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 7, 2011)

Do a search on Urinary Calculi and you will get a good thread on it.

Here is the link. It is a long thread but may be worth it for you.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1539


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jan 7, 2011)

dbunni,  

Please let us know what the vet says.

I read with great interest the thread ksalvagno posted as we had to euthanize a Boxer dog, My Max, a little over a year ago who had a large stone trapped in his urethra.  He suddenly was not able to urinate, and even though he did not let us know, he was in great pain.  Surgery to remove the stone would have left him open to many problems and a poor quality of life.  It was a horrible horrible experience to have to go through.

I know we are not talking dogs here, but reading this thread made me very sad.

I hope all works out well for your daughter's goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 7, 2011)

If you don't mind using herbs, hydrangea root is good for preventing stones and possibly even helping when they have stones. The person who told me about it had a friend who used it on her dog that was having constant problems with stones and regular meds just weren't helping. I give it my goat boys twice a week for prevention.


----------



## dbunni (Jan 7, 2011)

At this point I will try anything!  Short of major reconstructive surgery.

Got home about an hour ago.  Had issues with the vet that came out last night and then refused to come back out ... she is new to the farm thing and goats are transportable!  We just didn't see eye to eye when talking on the phone (vet techs do know a little!).  That is a story all by itself.  so I called boss man!  He was on the way out the door, but an old awsome vet was covering in the clinic for him (If I'm going to drive ... might as well make the drive to someplace that is like home).  We started at 10:15 working on Trapper.  x-ray the bladder to make sure it was not a lost case.  Then 45 mins of getting a cath in and cleaning.  When he popped ... boy did he pop ... pee everywhere!  and enough sediment to start a sand box.  But the bladder has no big stones.  Hopefully we caught it early enough and with him not feeling good and not drinking, things just fell apart.

He is home and sleeping next to the others on a blanket by the fire!  Still loopy!  Have Ace for starting tomorrow.  Gonna keep him loopy ... help keep the bladder relaxed and all the piping just flowing.  Just let things fall through!  Fluids under the skin to flush.  No more grains for this bad boy ... he's officially a hay kid! Minerals on the way.  And kisses.

The funniest part was the techs.  Most are city kids.  Worked only with small animals.  As we laughed and struggled with this 103# child they took pictures (of course all parts exposed!).  Now let's just hope for the best.  Isn't it funny how one sick goat can bring everbody together!

Hydrangea root?  Where can I find it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 7, 2011)

I buy it online from bulk herb places. You want hydrangea root c/s

I hope your guy pulls through ok. cmjust0 went through this and really did a lot for his guy too so he has a lot of ideas to help as well.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jan 7, 2011)

dbunni,

Glad to read your update and that Trapper is coming along well.  Do keep us posted.

Our well water is full of calcium.  When our Boxer had the stone blockage I asked the vet it our water could have caused the stone.  He said no.  We got the Boxer at a rescue and we were his 3rd and last owners.  He was thought to be food aggressive and dog aggressive.  He was neither.  We had him 6 1/2 good years.

ksalvagno,

Can the hydrangea root c/s be given to dogs?


----------



## dbunni (Jan 7, 2011)

ksalvagno ... thank you ... just looked at your site.  How pretty.  We are way too close ... I'm just outside Lodi in Burbank!  Go through your area on the way to Toledo, MI & Canada!

Will look up the root for Trapper.  Just checked on him ... he is standing with is butt in the corner leaning on a board!  Guess we all nead to rest our heads!  Tried to get him to lay down, but no luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 11, 2011)

Dbunni - we really are close! Wow! We go to Lodi outlet once in a while and when we feel like shopping some place different, we head down to Wooster.


----------

